# Ravx Lights???



## nyfan78 (Jun 16, 2010)

lOOKING AT A RAVX IGNITE X LIGHT 800 LUMINS. ANYONE HAVE ANY EXPERIENCE WITH THESE LIGHTS???


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

You might get a response if you include a link to what you are looking at.


----------



## KentM (Aug 10, 2010)

Just used one for the first time last week. Great little lamp! Mounted it on my bars, as I didn't have the helmet adapter. I got a super deal on it, so it was worth the money. I think it would be a good lamp at retail cost.

http://www.ravx.com/products/lights/ignite_x.html


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

betweenrides said:


> You might get a response if you include a link to what you are looking at.


Plus, most do not like being yelled at...


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

KentM said:


> Just used one for the first time last week. Great little lamp! Mounted it on my bars, as I didn't have the helmet adapter. I got a super deal on it, so it was worth the money. I think it would be a good lamp at retail cost.
> 
> http://www.ravx.com/products/lights/ignite_x.html


...maybe in your 7th post you might want to tell us a little more about the light. Things like, what emitter it is using or...is it a flood or spot beam pattern, then....perhaps comment whither or not the electronics are in the battery pack or not. Certainly looks like a button on the battery pack and is that a four prong plug I see? :ihih:

Glad you got a good deal on this. How much did you pay?....I think I missed that part.


----------



## nyfan78 (Jun 16, 2010)

I charged it up last night and turned it on this morning. WOW it is super bright. I cant wait to get out and use it. I paid 180 for it.


----------



## KentM (Aug 10, 2010)

Cat-man-do said:


> ...maybe in your 7th post you might want to tell us a little more about the light. Things like, what emitter it is using or...is it a flood or spot beam pattern, then....perhaps comment whither or not the electronics are in the battery pack or not. Certainly looks like a button on the battery pack and is that a four prong plug I see? :ihih:
> 
> Glad you got a good deal on this. How much did you pay?....I think I missed that part.


Sorry Cat-man-do, I wasn't writing a review, I will leave that to someone with more technical aptitude. I also thought that the website that I provided had pretty good information. This is my first lamp, so I can't offer a comparison. Here is a video of the lamp in action. 





It is a waterproof, 4 prong plugI paid $140, but they only had 7 of them and they sold all of them that night.


----------



## SilverOne (Dec 6, 2008)

We have two riders in our group that used them a short while ago at the Nightryder Race in Leesburg. They worked really well. That batteries are a bit big and although they have a velcro strap, they also wrapped some tape around them to secure them. They lasted strong for an hour and half. But i would recommend also picking up a smaller light for your helmet. This will give you better coverage.

I personally use the Exposure Diabo and Exposure Joystick. They are great because the battery is part of the light and if you're on a 3 hour or less adventure you don't need spares. But I have the spare cells too. They are very handy and depending how you want to do it you can store the spare cells in your pack or velcro them to your frame.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

In the video the beam looks like it has a pretty hot center, like the Magicshines 900's. 
Is that an accurate statement, or is it just the video quality?


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Bumpity bump. Any new owners out there? Would like to hear more about these.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Sorry to exhume such an old thread, but it's kinda hard to find info on these lights. Since I've recently gotten one, I thought I'd post a little info.










More info: RAVX : RavX Ignite X 800 LUMENS bike light headlight

RAV X site: RavX Ignite X Light

I have one of these. It is very bright on the brightest setting, and the 2 reduced settings are no slouches, either, with a pattern that is a wide, consistent (light maintains brightness all the way to the edge of the beam) flood.

Only quibbles I have are the bar mounting system. It attaches easily enough with an o-ring, but the o-ring is super easy to lose. I'd recommend getting spares and bringing them with you. The light wobbles a bit on the bar (hard plastic to metal doesn't guarantee the stickiest mounting system), so I put some tape on the bar to hold it a little more firmly. Rav X should put some rubber on the mounting area of the light head, imo.

Battery pack is compact, doesn't budge once attached, and the wire to the light is nice & short so there's not a lot of cord flapping around. They include an extra bit of cord in case you have to mount the battery farther away from the light.

Seems really well-made and user-friendly. Have yet to run it down on a ride, so I can't vouch for the run-time claims.

I'd like some sort of hand-held adapter to attach to the head unit so you can carry the light like a flashlight. It's awkward to carry if you're just going for a walk and want a nice, strong light.

Results? 4 outta 5 stars. Fix the mounting system and it would be perfect.

Edit: In the above pic, the battery pack is larger than that. Little Photoshop trickery there, so don't be disappointed.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

A little more info.

I tried to use my light the other night. When I hit the 'on' button, the light just flashed momentarily and shut off. It did this several times. Finally I just threw it on the charger in hopes that it just wasn't charged up.

As I put it on the charger, the light on the battery flashed a few times, then went to a steady red. I left it for a bit, and then, not knowing what was going on, I unplugged everything until I heard from the company. I was afraid I might overcharge the light, not knowing if the light would change color when it was charged.

So, I called them today. The light will be red when it's charging, then change to green when finished. They advised taking the light off the charger then, as it will keep charging.

So, moral of the story, *KEEP AN EYE ON THE CHARGING BATTERY PACK. WHEN IT TURNS GREEN, REMOVE FROM THE CHARGER!!*

They were very helpful, and there was no waiting on the phone. I.e., no voice mail boxes, etc. You go straight to the operator, and if she doesn't know the answer, she asks a nearby technician. I heard them conversing when she had me on 'hold'.

Their number is: 1-866-301-RAVX (7289).


----------

